# Thunderbird und Dovecot/postfix



## ljmarkus (14. Okt. 2011)

Hallo,

Ich nutzte die aktuelle installation nach dem HowTo für Debian 6.

Wenn ich mit Thunderbird auf mein email Konto möchte bekomme ich folgende Fehler:


```
dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=192.168.178.51, lip=192.168.178.11, TLS handshaking: SSL_accept() failed: error:14094417:SSL routines:SSL3_READ_BYTES:sslv3 alert illegal parameter

 postfix/smtpd[25910]: warning: TLS library problem: 25910:error:14094417:SSL routines:SSL3_READ_BYTES:sslv3 alert illegal parameter:s3_pkt.c:1102:SSL alert number 47:
```
Wie bekomme ich das ans laufen?

Danke, Markus


----------



## Till (14. Okt. 2011)

Geht die Verbindung denn wenn Du TLS in Thunderbird deaktivierst? Wenn ja, dann ist wahrscheinlich das SSL zertifikat von Doc´vecot defekt und muss neu erstellt werden.


----------



## ljmarkus (14. Okt. 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe dann mal unter Linux mit Thunderbird getestet, und dort funktionierte es dann. Dann Thunderbird in Windows gelöscht, Avast gestoppt und neu installiert.
Nun funktioniert es erstmal wieder.

Beim Anlegen des Kontos folgende Meldung im Log:


```
Oct 14 11:29:51 mail dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=192.168.178.51, lip=192.168.178.11, TLS handshaking: SSL_accept() failed: error:14094418:SSL routines:SSL3_READ_BYTES:tlsv1 alert unknown ca
Oct 14 11:29:51 mail dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (no auth attempts): rip=192.168.178.51, lip=192.168.178.11, TLS

Oct 14 11:29:56 mail dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<XXXXX@XXXXXX.XX>, method=PLAIN, rip=192.168.178.51, lip=192.168.178.11, TLS
```


----------



## Till (14. Okt. 2011)

Die Fehlermeldung liegt daran, dass Du im Emailprogramm bzw. in avast nicht bestätigt hast, dass das SSL Zertifikat in Ordnung ist.


----------



## ljmarkus (14. Okt. 2011)

Ich kann auch nur das Zertifikat mit Ausnahme regel hinzufügen.

Siehe Screenshots.

http://savegate.net/pics/Screenshot001.png

http://savegate.net/pics/Screenshot002.png


lg, markus


----------



## Till (14. Okt. 2011)

Ja, das ist dann ok.


----------

